# Factory Decals Peeling



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

My factory decal on the front of the trailer is peeling off, starting at the sharp edges on the top. About 1 inch is detached and curling.









Should I bother with a warranty repair? Should I try to just cut off the peeling parts with a exacto or razer blade? How do you do that without cutting the finish?

My first thought would be to just have them peel the whole thing off if it will come off cleanly. Since this is less than 12 months old I don't have much confidence any replacement would last any longer.

Thoughts?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mine just started to crack and peel this year. Since my 26RS is an '04, I'm out of warranty, and haven't decided if I'm going to get it fixed or not. If I can get them cheap, I could replace them myself, but, cheap is the key there.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure what type of glue they use but call a detail shop to see how they touch up decals. I am sure a drop or two of the correct glue will put everything right.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Before I picked mine up new in 2004, the dealer replaced all of the stickers because they were peeling off as it sat on the lot. The dealer replacements are fine and dandy to this day.

kevin


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Seems to be a common issue on here lately. Is Gilligan sniffing too much glue while he's pasting it on?


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

Mine are.

Purchased our 2006 28rsds 11/30/05. It went directly to storage. Pulled it out 3/24/06 and all of the decals of the front were peeling. None of the decals on the side or rear appear to be as of yet. The dealer has of course agreed to replace them under warranty. They ordered the replacement decals over six weeks ago, but are still waiting for them to be delivered. Maybe the delay is the recent "demand" for replacement decals.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I post this last week mine are peeling also
they said its do to being put on in cold weather
i think Gilligan is working this dept. also.

Jerry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jfish21 said:


> I post this last week mine are peeling also
> they said its do to being put on in cold weather
> i think Gilligan is working this dept. also.
> 
> ...


We can't seem to nail down WHICH department Gillian works in. Maybe he is part of triplets?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I was at the RV dealer where I purchased my 06 27RSDS, just last week. They have the decals peeling off ON THE LOT!! They are blaming it on a different supplier, or something, and, yes, they will replace them under warranty, and, yes, I would have them replaced. It's like taking the swoosh off Nike shoes, ya know?
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I didn't think I had any problem with my decals, and, lo and behold, I went to start packing the camper, this afternoon, after letting it air out some, and what would I see? The tip of the burgundy swoosh on the door side is loose!! Also, the "by Keystone" has several areas that are loose. I'll call the dealer next week. In the meantime, I'm using my camper!!








Darlene action


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not alone.

I guess I'm just trying to decide whether to bother with the warranty repair. It looks like I won't have any other issues to take her in for before the warranty runs out.

I checked with A & S in Auburn Hills and they said that they carry Keystone products but don't work on Outbacks, especially in the summer when they're busy.

So it looks like it would have to be back to General RV, and with my luck and their stupidity I'd probably end up with them replacing the wrong decals and leaving the peeling ones. Not to mention they'd probably want to put their dealership stickers back on.









Looks like I'll try to find a way to "glue" them back up and live with it if they come off.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have not really had any problems with our blue theme decals. (a couple of small cracks in the narrow side stripes). Our friends (camptoddski) had tons of trouble with his burgandy theme stickers. Both are 28RS-DS, ours 1/05, theirs 5/05.

Trimming off the sharp point will help some.

As far as warranty, there was a thread awhile back that Keystone was not going to cover small 'insignificant' issues like this.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> We have not really had any problems with our blue theme decals. (a couple of small cracks in the narrow side stripes). Our friends (camptoddski) had tons of trouble with his burgandy theme stickers. Both are 28RS-DS, ours 1/05, theirs 5/05.
> [snapback]116359[/snapback]​


Our 28RSDS, born May of '06, has blue decals as well, and we haven't had any problems either...knock on wood.

If we did have a problem, I'd get it fixed under warranty if that was possible, and if not, then I'd follow Camper Andy's advice.


----------



## 3outbackinit (Apr 22, 2006)

Our decal was already peeling when we purchased the camper. We are supposed be getting a new one, but in the mean time more of the decals on the sides of the trailer are also peeling. This is the only negative thing we have found with our 29HBS since we purchased it in February


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

My decals aren't pealing off but I have a bubble on one of the front decals. Should I pop it?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Husker92,

If you can, I would try to work it over to an edge, and out. Usually a stiff flat edge - such as a credit card - can be used to work the bubble around. Just scrape at the decal with the flat edge. If that does not work, and the bubble is annoying enough to you, you could pop-it, but that could lead to worse problems with it down the road.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you can't work it out with Doug's method, I'd probably take a razor and slice a very very small line into the bubble....then work out the airpocket.


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

I purchased my 2006 26RS the last week of December and it had been on the lot for only a couple of weeks. While admiring the new rig at home, I noticed that the decals were already peeling in several places. I took some general purpose 3M glue and glued down the offending decals, using a tooth pick as an applicator. No problems since, but it has only been a few months.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JeffTX said:


> I purchased my 2006 26RS the last week of December and it had been on the lot for only a couple of weeks. While admiring the new rig at home, I noticed that the decals were already peeling in several places. I took some general purpose 3M glue and glued down the offending decals, using a tooth pick as an applicator. No problems since, but it has only been a few months.
> [snapback]117822[/snapback]​


Nice idea! First mod....DONE!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great jeffTX
just keep an eye on it
if it starts to peeling more I would call your dealer while it's under warranty

Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOL I just bought my 06 on Saturday and the decals were all peeling too! The dealer ordered us in some new ones and just trimmed what was starting to peel off. He said it was his biggest warrenty. Hopfully when we get the new ones, this wont be a common occurance!







I love my outback decals! I want them to stay on. LOL sunny

jewels


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Thank you for this post, I thoguht I caused the peeling







.

After our only outing I put a coat of wax on the Roo, good old fashioned wax on... wax off (switched hands and direction). Figured I had caught the edges with the wax off rag and caused them to peel. I applied a small drop of super glue to the front "swooosh" (hope Nike doesn't get me for that trade mark quote).

After eading this, I'll take pics and call my dealership. Hopefully it takes a while to ge the new decals in so I can get enough camping trips in to loose the newbie status.... or does this take many moons????

Dave


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just noticed mine peeling today on the points as I was throwing a coat of wax on. About 6 different tips of the decals so far. I think I'm going to warranty it first, then if those come up I'll try the super glue idea.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Decal peeling seems to be a big warranty issue. We bought our 31RQS last Oct and documented 2 in our PDI. We also took pics this spring and sent them into our dealer. All of them were taken care of under warranty. Service tech said they were doing 2-3 decal issues a day.

C-Mac


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Some of the decals on mine were peeling, so I took photo's and e-mailed them to the dealership who in turn sent them to Keystone. A month later I was asked to bring the TT in for new decal installation. It was that easy.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Called my dealer about mine. they ordered them right away but wrote my number down wrong set appointment up. no problems with keystone taking care of them so far.


----------

